# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Białko całkowite norma

## medyczka

*Białko całkowite*

*Norma*: 

6,0-8,0 g%  lub w przeliczeniu  60,0-80,0 g/l

*Interpretacja*: 

Poziom podwyższony: hiperproteinemia, występuje często przy odwodnieniu organizmu, przy pobraniu krwi bez zdjęcia stazy, w przypadku wzrostu frakcji globulinowych, przewlekłych zakażeniach, chorobach z autoagresji, przewlekłych chorobach wątroby (marskość, zapalenia) i w szpiczaku mnogim.

Poziom obniżony: hipoproteinemia, występuje głównie w przewodnieniu organizmu. Często występuje wraz ze spadkiem stężenia albumin we krwi, ale pojawia się także w oparzeniach, zaburzeniach wchłaniania, w niedożywieniu i w chorobach nerek z proteinurią.

----------

